# Main differences between plastisol and screen printing?



## Hecone (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I hope to be for a lonnnng time  I'm from Spain, so sorry if I make some mistakes, I'll do my best

I'm about to open a start up and we are thinking in starting with a stock of some plastisol for working on request (I mean: No stock of final outputs, how can I say this in english? hehehe). Our other option is to start with screen printing, but, are there any significative differences between both methods? I mean, of course the price (maybe 1$/2$ per t-shirt?) and time (I think plastisol will take significatively less time than screen printing, right?).

Thank you everyone


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

Plastisol is used to screen print.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXg21XE0qr0[/media]


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you mean using a custom transfer in plastisol with a heat press, vs do it yourself silk screening, right?
There are many companies that make custom transfers and yes, it is much faster to just use a heat press to adhere them to your shirt. You can also make your own transfers, and there are many posts about that.

Silk screening is messy and just using a heat press is clean!


----------



## Hecone (Jan 21, 2013)

PismoPam said:


> I think you mean using a custom transfer in plastisol with a heat press, vs do it yourself silk screening, right?
> There are many companies that make custom transfers and yes, it is much faster to just use a heat press to adhere them to your shirt. You can also make your own transfers, and there are many posts about that.
> 
> Silk screening is messy and just using a heat press is clean!


Yes, that's exactly what I mean! So the only differences are the time&price? Quality is exactly the same?

Thank you


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

OH, I didn't mean to say that!
There is quite a big difference.
Silk screened garments can have the softest hand, and can last longer.
Transfers made with jet printer or laser printer can be done in tiny quantities, even just one.
Custom transfers can be made with different inks, and can be very cost effective.
Many many differences.


----------



## Hecone (Jan 21, 2013)

PismoPam said:


> OH, I didn't mean to say that!
> There is quite a big difference.
> Silk screened garments can have the softest hand, and can last longer.
> Transfers made with jet printer or laser printer can be done in tiny quantities, even just one.
> ...


No, I'm not talking about normal transfers, but about these transfers made with screen printing (I thought that the name was plastisol transfers, now I am confused). I mean, the companies do the process of screen printing not in the clothes, but in some special transfers and then they send it to you, so you just need a heat press and make the same process as a normal transfer.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

OK
Custom transfers CAN be made from plastisol - not all are.
SOME are as soft as silk screening.
Many are a bit rougher.
That is not the only difference.
Silk screening requires a lot of tools - screens, mesh, inks, water
Heat press is the only tool needed if you have someone else make you custom transfers.
Yes, custom transfers are silk screened onto paper, then you put the paper on the clothes and the heat press transfers the picture to the clothing. 
I'm trying to let you know that not everyone likes the heat pressed transfers as well as silk screening directly onto clothing.
But many people do like it just as well, and it is a lot easier to process.


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Let me try to clarify. There are several companies that produce screen printed transfers using plastisol inks. The process is almost identical to screen printing where the plastisol ink is screen printed onto transfer paper in reverse. When that transfer is heat pressed on to a garment, the ink splits from the paper and cures on the garment. In this case, this type of process is almost indistinguishable from a screen printed garment and in most cases will last just as long through wash cycles.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Plastisol transfers ARE Screen printing. The difference is the method in getting it onto the garment. 

Transfers Pro's
Only need heat press
easy to learn
no clean up
Only small space needed
Just as good as traditional screen printing
can quickly & easily add to order quantity providing you ordered extra
Con's 
extra expense decorating(garments+transfers) unlike screen print which is garment w/min. ink cost. 
Small quantities are expensive, thus eating up profits 
some transfers take longer to apply making long runs tedious and tiring. 

I am sure there are more I am leaving out but I am sure someone will jump in...


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Matt, well put and couldn't have said it better myself. For some reason a lot of folks out there don't realize that plastisol transfers are screen printed onto paper and results are very similar when printed. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Matt, 
You are welcome. I love plastisol heat transfers I built my business on them starting out. They have a legitimate place in this industry. I have been fortunate enough to add other decorating methods as well and still use transfers in conjunction. Its this diversity in my offerings that have lead to my success.


----------

